# CNJ Signal Tower at Miners' Memorial Park Ashley PA



## Don F

Now that the switchman Shanty is basically complete, and I on vacation, and the temps are low, and the humidity is low, I decided to get the oxy-acetylene torch and loosen some bolts, remove a broken platform bracket, and straighten the bent ladder. The signal was brought to the park last spring, and one of our volunteers, took the signal heads apart and replaced the bulbs and relay that was missing. He also wire wheeled the entire pole. It needs some sanding in spots then primer and paint. The base was poured last summer, so everything is set to go once it's painted. Since it's laying horizontal on horses, It will have to be touched up once it is erected. 
We are hoping to have it completed by Labor Day. An anonymous benefactor paid for a PA Historical Marker which will be unveiled at a re-dedication ceremony. It would be nice if we could get at least one of the two mine cars back from restoration. A local technical school is doing one, and a contractor that has done a lot for the park is doing the other one.
I just talked to our society president this morning, and he confirmed that Luzerne County has donated a signal box that is on some property it owns. This will be used as an interactive control for the tower, describing the different light configurations, and how they apply to train movement.


----------



## Lehigh74

Took me a while...till the last photo...to figure out that the twisted up metal was a ladder. Looks like quite a project.


----------



## Don F

Lehigh74 said:


> Took me a while...till the last photo...to figure out that the twisted up metal was a ladder. Looks like quite a project.


It wasn't too bad. Ninety percent is done, I have to make a spacing jig to fit between the rails, as there are some places where hay are twisted slightly. At our meeting last night, several members were pleased with it as is.


----------



## Don F

This morning, I fabricated 4 steel horses to re-position the mast signal, (I had mistakenly identified it as a tower), for repair and painting at Miners' Memorial Park in Ashley. The wood horses are beginning to lean, and the mast is too close to some birch trees where it is currently located. Hopefully, tomorrow with the help of a small excavator, we can move the mast to the new horses. There is a contractor doing some grading and lot extension work, so the equipment is on hand.


----------



## Don F

This morning, with the much appreciated help of an excavator, the mast signal was re-positioned to its new location onto the new steel horses. It is now away from the trees, and safely resting on the four horses, which replaced about ten rickety wood horses. Painting will commence next week.


----------



## DonR

Don

Thank you for the work you are doing. These pieces
of our history should be preserved for the future.
I hope folks around your town appreciate what
you are accomplishing.

Don


----------



## Don F

DonR said:


> Don
> 
> Thank you for the work you are doing. These pieces
> of our history should be preserved for the future.
> I hope folks around your town appreciate what
> you are accomplishing.
> 
> Don


We have a fair following on our Facebook page, and all who follow are supportive. There have been several who have made substantial donations. One example was the purchase of an historic marker that will be unveiled at a ceremony on Labor Day. We have obtained many donations from local vendors of materials used for some of our restoration projects. Not so much for some of our borough officials. A multimodal grant was applied for, and one of the councilmen eliminated the part requesting funds for sidewalks that pass the park, which would have been a major selling point in Harrisburg. And some of these same council members are considering the purchase of a potential super fund site at the former Blue Coal property, which abuts our park. The borough would assume full responsibility for clean-up, and the taxpayers would shoulder the cost. We will persevere!


----------



## Don F

Yesterday and today, I repaired the upper platform rail bracket that was damaged. After doing a comparison spark test, I determined that the bracket is cast iron, and not suited for welding, so I brazed it instead. I also had to fabricate a piece that was missing. 
I picked up the paint from Sherwin Williams that was donated, which includes primer, Silver Brite top coat, and satin black for the shrouds around the signals. Last year, Sherwin Williams donated the paint for the interior and exterior wood work. A big thank you to Steve Dotzel and Sherwin Williams.
A cleanup and weed pull is being organized for the Saturday before Labor Day. Tis is so the park can be spruced up for the re-dedication ceremony scheduled for Labor Day. The historic marker will be unveiled during the ceremony. More details to follow.


----------



## Wood

That looks like so much fun!!! What a great way to spend your time - Rebuilding pieces of a lost era.

Could you post a picture of what this signal looked like in it's day? I did some searching but CNJ Signal Tower opens up a world of different structures.

Also, I know you have posted links to the groups you are working with, but could you redo them here so we could see the overall plan.


----------



## Don F

Wood said:


> That looks like so much fun!!! What a great way to spend your time - Rebuilding pieces of a lost era.
> 
> Could you post a picture of what this signal looked like in it's day? I did some searching but CNJ Signal Tower opens up a world of different structures.
> 
> Also, I know you have posted links to the groups you are working with, but could you redo them here so we could see the overall plan.


I used the wrong terminology, it's a mast signal, single pole double signal, with a platform for each signal head. I'll have to search my files for to see if I have a photo showing it in its original location. 
One link is the Huber Breaker Facebook page for those who have FB accounts. Here is the web page: http://huberbreaker.org/home/home/
If you do a web search for Huber Breaker Preservation Society, you will get several links, including several articles in The Citizens' Voice Newspaper.
My web site has photos of the shanty project, and several of the photos I have posted here of the signal.
http://don195657.wixsite.com/oandsloads


----------



## Wood

Thank you Don. It would be nice to see the original but, don't spend time looking for it. I did a search and have a good idea of what it will look like. I'll leave it to you to surprise us all.


----------



## Don F

Yesterday evening, I was able to do some priming. It's a good thing that at 61, I still have a substantial amount of flexibility, as I had to lay on my side to do the underside of some of the components! I always tackle the hardest tasks first, and painting the signals and platforms definitely fit the bill! Tomorrow, I will hopefully have some assistance from two high school seniors, one of whom is a friend's son, who is bringing his friend.


----------



## Wood

Coming to a new life!


----------



## Don F

The CNJ mast signal is primed. While I was painting, a friend's son who is a senior and needs community service sanded the nuts and bolts, and the ladder after we finished straightening it. Next step is the Silver Brite top coat, and the satin black for the fronts of the signals and shrouds. Monday, we'll be starting the Silver Brite top coat, then reconstruction.


----------



## Wood

Looking even better Don. It is such a good thing to engage those young men. No telling where they will go, but working in the trades is a lost art to most kids and their families.


----------



## Wood

Have you got an occupant for that nested bird house?


----------



## Don F

Wood said:


> Looking even better Don. It is such a good thing to engage those young men. No telling where they will go, but working in the trades is a lost art to most kids and their families.


I can't wait to get the finish coat! Declan is very diligent, and I asked him which he preferred, working on the signal, or helping with a church bazaar, which was one of his other service projects, he liked the signal work. His friend couldn't make it yesterday, but he will try for Monday. There was a nest in the box, but I didn't see any birds. It could have been from last year, or abandoned already.


----------



## Wood

I did some internet research on the Huber Breaker. Watched the videos, looked at pictures, satellite images, Newspaper clippings, Facebook page, etc. The location has a very deep and interesting history.

Even though satellite images still show the breaker and buildings and with the exception of the large stack, it appears from the facebook photos, everything has been cleared to the ground by Paselo Logistics. 

I chuckled a little when I read about Blue Coal. I remember that designation from High School when we studied American History and leaned about Anthracite Coal being called Blue Coal. Little did I know, the Glen Alden/Blue Coal Co simply dyed the coal blue.

Is that a Class 1 rail siding passing through the site? It is a very large piece of property and offers an excellent location for redevelopment. Given the ability to clean the site up, I noted multiple groups including the State of PA have long term development plans. It may not be something the families of the previous Coal industry are looking forward to. 

Fortunately the Huber Breaker Preservation Society has a nice piece of property and the willingness and financial support to provide an historical reminder of the Breaker.


----------



## Don F

Wood, breaker site was the CNJ Ashley Yard. It had a large round house, turntable, and an extensive shop facility for repairing and re-painting trains. The property extends behind the house we live in. My wife has fond memories of going in the cabooses that were parked near her house; she grew up in Ashley, and many of the men in her family worked in the mine. 
There are approximately 26 acres of land that are embroiled in controversy due to the contamination both from Paselo's reckless disregard for DEP demolition procedures, leaving a large area around the boiler house site contaminated with asbestos. There is a lot of oil contamination, and PCB contamination, all carcinogens. Paselo was ruled in contempt of two court orders to clean the property, and is in violation of both DEP and EPA environmental standards. Currently, several borough council members are in favor of obtaining the property via free and clear tax auction with a starting bid of just over 2 grand. I and a few other council members are doing everything possible to stop the borough from pursuing the purchase. There is an investigation through the PA State Attorney General's Environmental Crimes Division, so hopefully this will negate the sale until the investigation is complete. If Ashley is successful in obtaining the property, the borough would assume all responsibility for cleanup, which would most likely cost millions, or tens of millions, which state and federal grants would not sufficiently cover. The sale was scheduled for August, but was delayed until October. This gives us some time to continue to convince the borough not to bid.


----------



## Big Ed

Hi Don, is this what it looked like?
Curious, is there a CNJ stamp/mark on it anywhere?

That is dedication.......sanding the nuts and bolts. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

In my Road Train thread I shot this up in Watervielt NY. Up above Albany. An old......? Take a look,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=136562&postcount=279

Starting at POST #277 here http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388
There are more pictures of old trains sitting there.
An old New York Central Pullman passenger car too.

I like the pointed tops on these poles/towers. ( Whatever they are called)


----------



## Don F

Very similar, Big Ed, but ours appears to be older. The only markings are from the manufacturer, nothing with CNJ anywhere that I've seen, and I've covered just about every square inch, literally! I'm just hoping that we can get this thing standing before the park re-dedication on Labor Day.


----------



## Don F

This afternoon, my wife and I finished the top coat of Silver Brite paint on the mast signal. My Holy Redeemer assistant couldn't make it, and I never would have finished without Theresa's help. Thanks Theresa!*
The only thing left is to paint the shrouds for the signals; the backs will be silver, and the fronts will be satin black. The areas where the mast rests on the horses will also need to be touched up; I just have to roll the mast a bit to expose the unpainted spots.


----------



## Wood

Nice job Teresa and Don!!! That will be one handsome mast. Assembled, I have to believe that unit has to weight 1000+ pounds.


----------



## Don F

Wood said:


> Nice job Teresa and Don!!! That will be one handsome mast. Assembled, I have to believe that unit has to weight 1000+ pounds.
> Thanks Wood. I was told it weighs 2000 lbs., but it doesn't seem to be that heavy. I was able to lift the upper end so Theresa could remove the railing assembly that was disconnected when I took the ladder off. It was much easier to paint on horses. The mast is easy to roll too. I think your estimate of 1000 lbs. is more realistic.


----------



## Magic

Don you and now your better half sure do some fine work.
That project is going to look super.
A great addition to the park.

Magic


----------



## Don F

Magic said:


> Don you and now your better half sure do some fine work.
> That project is going to look super.
> A great addition to the park.
> 
> Magic


 Thanks Magic, it's been a fun project. I am cautiously optimistic that we can get it wired and erected before Labor Day.


----------



## Lehigh74

Looks like Theresa did all the work while all you did was snap some pictures.


----------



## Don F

Lehigh74 said:


> Looks like Theresa did all the work while all you did was snap some pictures.


 I was waiting for someone to make that remark, (LOL)! No one was there to take pictures when I was laying on my back and on my knees painting the underside of the mast! Besides, she doesn't like being photographed, that's why I took so many of her. 
The young fellow who did a lot of prep work and work on the actual signals will be painting the shrouds and the cap. Once he installs those, we can stand that baby up. I have to talk to our fearless leader about getting a small crane.


----------



## Don F

Our society president informed me this morning, that arrangements have been made to erect the signal. The contractor who is doing work at the park has offered do the job. Hopefully this will happen within the next two weeks, prior to the historical marker dedication on Labor Day.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Super cool project you have coming to an end. Looking forward to seeing this finished and upright.

Mark


----------



## Don F

It's official, the CNJ signal mast is erect on its base at Miners' Memorial Park in Ashley PA! A giant thank you once again to Neal Lynn Contracting; they placed the signal on its base today, and didn't leave a mark. Some touch-up painting needs to be done on some of the spots that were inaccessible where it was resting on the horses. The ladder, and the upper platform rail need to be re-attached, and the signals need to be wired and the shrouds replaced. As one is driving passed the park, it is easily seen, standing tall and proud once again.
Photos on Saturday.


----------



## Wood

Congrats Don!!! Post those pics! :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Don F

I went to the park this afternoon to pick up a safety harness from a friend who is fellow RR enthusiast, and model railroader. Here are some photos:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Very nice! Thanks for the pictures.

Mark


----------



## Wood

All of you should be very happy with that proud signal standing tall. It.looks.awesome. Many a railroader will enjoy that!!


----------



## Don F

Thanks Mark and Wood. I'll have more photos as the work continues to complete the signal. I'm just thrilled that it's up before the historic marker dedication on Labor Day. Now I have to find someone with a pickup that has a rack so I can get my extension ladder to the park.


----------



## teledoc

Fantastic job Don, and great pictures with it standing tall!!!:smilie_daumenpos::appl::appl:


----------



## Don F

teledoc said:


> Fantastic job Don, and great pictures with it standing tall!!!:smilie_daumenpos::appl::appl:


Thanks Teledoc. This morning, we had a weed pull to spruce the park up for the historical marker dedication ceremony on Labor Day. Several members of the community came, and about 15 guys from the Hanover Area football team helped.


----------



## Wood

This one kills me... or at least thinking about it does.

May I suggest a mix of 1 gallon vinegar, 1 cup of salt and a little detergent for a wetting agent. Spray on the bricks, come back in two days, weed whack the bricks and it's a gonner for the restaurant of summer. It is great to see your gang working together on this project.


----------



## Don F

We do use the mixture you indicated in your post. The bricks will be sprayed after all the weeds are removed. Several dignitaries will be at the dedication, including possibly the Governor. The weed wacker doesn't do a satisfactory job. We were using putty knives to dig nearly all the weeds and roots. The weed killer mixture will prevent any roots left behind from sprouting anew. I use the same mixture at home for the weeds, but it isn't effective on every type either. I do like the fact that for most common weeds, death comes swiftly, usually within a few hours!


----------



## Wood

It is going to look nice Don. Congrats on two highly visible projects that you have contributed to the park.


----------



## Don F

We also have two mine cars that are awaiting restoration. One is at the local Vo-tech school. It needs some type of welding before the students can put the wood planks on. I just found this out at our last meeting, and they've had the car for about 3 years now. I already talked to our society president about bringing it back to the park if they can't handle it at the school. We really don't have any mining related artifacts at the park, other then some small tools and similar items.


----------



## Wood

Don F said:


> We also have two mine cars that are awaiting restoration. One is at the local Vo-tech school. It needs some type of welding before the students can put the wood planks on. I just found this out at our last meeting, and they've had the car for about 3 years now. I already talked to our society president about bringing it back to the park if they can't handle it at the school. We really don't have any mining related artifacts at the park, other then some small tools and similar items.



That is an unfortunate situation. I have seen this play out before. My brother-in-law was a High School Vo-Tech teacher and faced similar problems on a project he was trying to complete. They had multiple facilities and by the time they finished one component the next grading period required them to pursue another tech skill and they would never get back to the original project. It took forever to get the project completed.


----------



## Big Ed

Now after you put the ladder on you have to climb to the top and have someone shoot a picture of you. :appl:

Looks good Don, don't forget sneakers only when you climb up.


----------



## Don F

I'm off Friday, so I'm hoping I can assemble the ladder then. I'll be sure to have someone to take a photo.


----------



## Don F

The mast signal at Miners' Memorial Park is nearing completion. Today, with the help of fellow society member Leo Czereck, I was able to assemble the ladder sections that were removed for repair. Touch up painting is also complete. The project is now in the hands of George Clarke, who will complete the signal installation.
There are some aerial photos of the former Blue Coal property
Two men from Byras Fencing also came to bore the hole for the historical marker. With direction and assistance from Ray Clarke, the post was set in concrete, ready for the marker, which will be dedicated on Monday September 4th, Labor Day, at 11 AM. State Senator John Yudichack will e the keynote speaker.*Stop by and be a part of history.
There are plenty of photos today, some taken by Leo, and the others by me. Enjoy! I think it was Lehigh 74 busting my chops about Theresa doing all the painting, three of the photos are of me high atop the tower sans safety harness, (had one, but couldn't figure out how to put it on), aligning bolt holes and installing the ladder! This was a lot of fun, and brought back fond memories working on scaffolds and roofs. It's really cool the way the pole sways from the wind and just moving around.


----------



## Wood

That little park is maturing very nicely. Lots of great work with two professionally restored pieces. I like the cleanup work, it also looks terrific.


----------



## Don F

A lot of credit goes to Mr. Ray Clarke. At 84 years young. he has more energy then folks half his age. He has been carrying the torch for over twenty years, starting the Huber Breaker Preservation Society with a vision of transforming the decaying breaker into an historical living history attraction. Three years ago, before it was demolished, it was one of only two remaining large anthracite coal processing facilities in the country. The park is finally getting the recognition it deserves, with a dedication ceremony on Monday, September 4th with the unveiling of an historical marker that will honor those men and boys who toiled in the mines and breakers that fueled the industrial revolution, and two world wars. I'm including a link to an article in the Citizens' Voice newspaper by retired editor Paul Golias. Paul has been instrumental in providing exposure to the ongoing work being done at the park. He got his start ironically, covering the pull out of the New Jersey Central from Pennsylvania back in 1972. 
http://citizensvoice.com/news/track...-at-anthracite-miners-memorial-park-1.2236806


----------



## Lehigh74

Looks great. How tall is it? I'm guessing 30+ feet. I would be too busy holding on to the pole for dear life to get any work done tightening bolts.

I think I would have spent as much time as it took to figure out the safety harness.


----------



## Don F

Lehigh 74,
Thanks. I'm guessing 30 feet as well. I was holding on whenever possible. Unfortunately, my third hand was removed at birth, and I needed the other two to get the job done, so there was some foot wrapping too!


----------



## Magic

Don, that's looking really slick.
Congrats on a job well done.
Great view from up there.
The shanty looks great as well.
Make a nice pair.

Magic


----------



## Don F

Thanks Magic. When the leaves change, I'll take some panoramic shots from the signal. My wife saw the photo of the shanty, and said it looks just like the model I made!


----------



## teledoc

Fantastic job Don, and hope it is appreciated, after the months of work you and others have done. If you had figured out the harness, it would have made the ladder installation go faster, and less strenuous. You should try working 200' up for close to 8 hours, installing antennas on a tower. Now that is lots of fun. Been there, done that!! The worst thing, is forgetting all the parts & tools to get the job done.

My hat is off to you, Theresa, and your crew of volunteers, that have the project come to close. Make sure to post photos, & possible video of the Dedication.:appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Don F

Thanks Teledoc. I think the harness would have been a hindrance in this case. The platforms are very small, and the mast and signals take up much of the real estate. I probably would have been cursing it! I plan to take the better camera to the dedication, and may video the address by Senator Yudichack. I will take lots of photos!


----------



## Don F

As promised, here are some photos from the historical marker dedicated to those men and boys who worked in or for the mines all over northeast PA. The keynote speaker was State Senator John Yudichack, and hie address was very polished. Father Vincent Dang of St Leo's Holy Rosary Parish gave the convocation, and several other local and state officials addressed the audience. The ceremony was well attended, and refreshingly brief. Word was circulating that Governor Tom Wolfe would be attending, but he was not at the dedication. There are about 2400 markers state wide, and only about 3% of applicants are considered. The official representing the state noted that the application filed by the Huber Breaker Preservation Society was impeccable, and approved almost immediately.
The National Anthem was sung by Marie Saltz, who is a cantor at St Leo's Holy Rosary Parish. Colors were presented by Sean Reilley senior and Junior. Master of Ceremonies was Mr Steve Biernacki, preservation society board member. 
The society was founded by Mr Ray Clarke; his initial intent was to raise awareness of and preserve the Huber Breaker, one of two remaining large breakers in the world. The other is the St Nicholas Breaker in Mahanoy City, south of Hazleton Pa. Sadly, the St Nicholas is being razed as I write this. 
It is fitting that the dedication of this marker be made on Labor Day, in honor of many, and not singling out any one individual. It was on the backs of many that this nation was founded , built and defended. Your memory is forever preserved in history. 
Reverend Roger Noss of the Centenary United Methodist Church in Ashley read a miners poem telling of his aching hands and tired body, asking for but a small corner in Heaven as a reward for his faith in God and hard work to provide for his family. You are rewarded in Heaven, and remembered on earth!


----------



## Lehigh74

Very impressive.


----------



## teledoc

Congratulations on a wonderful ceremony, and hope that it is well received by those who know about it. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Wood

Very nicely done by you, your group and the State of Pennsylvania. Congratulations.


----------



## Don F

On to the next project!


----------



## Don F

For those who have a FB acct, here is a link to a young artist who created the original graphite etching for the granite monument at Miners' Memorial Park, where the historical marker dedication was held. Bernie grew up with my youngest son Mark, and is an amazing artist. he drew the sketch at age 16. If anyone with a higher level of technological computer expertise then I have, feel free to copy the image and post it here.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82692373966.1073741831.100000067401587&type=3
Image may contain: 1 person, standing and outdoor
Bernie Gavlick
Yesterday at 1:16pm · Instagram · 
Several years ago I rendered the graphite drawing of the Huber Breaker which is laser etched on this monument at the Miners Memorial Park in Ashley, Pa. Today the Huber Breaker Preservation Society made the park historic site, which commemorates the recently demolished Huber Breaker, honoring its workers. Pennsylvania is proud of its coal mining heritage. #coalmining #monuments #northeastpa #ashleypa #graphitedrawing #huberbreaker #huberbreakerpreservationsociety


----------



## Big Ed

I asked for a picture of you on top of the world and never commented?

You look great up in the eagles nest Don, :smilie_daumenpos:

One question (as always) I got to thinking about the towers ladder when complete. Could anyone just walk up it? Or did they have some kind of pull down with a lock on it so no one could not walk up on it?

I could see someone just wanting to walk up on in in the darkness of night. Teens, drunks, etc.
Then I could see him (or her) falling and suing.

The picture of the Shanty from up there, looks like a picture of a model. 
Shanty looks great too, hope no one wrecks it.:smokin:


----------



## Don F

Big Ed said:


> I asked for a picture of you on top of the world and never commented?
> 
> You look great up in the eagles nest Don, :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> One question (as always) I got to thinking about the towers ladder when complete. Could anyone just walk up it? Or did they have some kind of pull down with a lock on it so no one could not walk up on it?
> 
> I could see someone just wanting to walk up on in in the darkness of night. Teens, drunks, etc.
> Then I could see him (or her) falling and suing.
> 
> The picture of the Shanty from up there, looks like a picture of a model.
> Shanty looks great too, hope no one wrecks it.:smokin:


The last section of the ladder must have been removed many years ago. The signal originally stood along the tracks where they crossed Main Street near the Ashley Borough building a few hundred yards north of the park. The ladder went to the ground, but I am going to make one that can be removed and stored in our storage shed. There are bolt holes in the lowest section of the existing ladder. so attaching and removal will be easy. So far, there has been no vandalism to anything in the park except for some carving on a plastic top picnic table just beyond the shanty under some Birch trees.


----------



## Don F

George Clarke, the volunteer who took on the mast signal project resumed work last Saturday to install the backing rings and shrouds. I was at the park a week early thinking our mining heritage day was then. I ended up helping him. He tried to put the shroud on first, but the backer wouldn't fit over the shroud, so he had to take the shroud off and then install the backer then the shroud. Since the platform is so small, it is very difficult to maneuver to reach around the backer to screw the shroud on the side where access is limited. He was able to complete the lower signal, and the cap on top. He had planned to return on Wednesday afternoon, so I asked him to call if he would be there. We did host our mining heritage day yesterday, and the top signal is still as it was last weekend. I have an extension ladder that will reach to the top, so the screws can be reached that way. Hopefully we can get together to complete this project. We have permission from the Luzerne County Redevelopment Authority to remove a signal box from an abandoned line on its property, and this will house the controls for the signal. A member who went to retrieve it could not loosen the bolts, so he plans to return with a cordless Sawzall. 
















I apologize for the first photo being oriented wrong; I corrected it in the album, but it didn't transfer to the page corrected. I tried to edit, but I don't get an option to rotate the photo.


----------



## Wood

Don, I've noticed this photo problem on this forum lately. Vertical pictures have to be resized. Open in a photo app, crop the pic and make it a little smaller. It doesn't take much and you do not have to rotate it. Then repost. PITA!!! 

Your park is coming along nicely.


----------



## Don F

This morning, I took a small extension ladder, and my four foot pipe wrench, and climbed the mast signal. I went to the lower signal first, to see if the wrench would provide enough leverage to move the signal head. It moved rather easily, as the locking nuts on the swivel at the bottom were loose. I just had to crack loose the paint. I adjusted the signal, and climbed to the upper signal. Again, the bolts were loose, but this one was about ten degrees or more out of alignment. I first tried the spot that I attached the wrench to on the lower signal, and managed to break the signal free from the pivot base. Not having any more room to turn the signal, I put the handle of the wrench between the pole and signal base, and easily aligned the signal The two remaining tasks on this project, are to attach the back shroud and lens visor to the upper signal, and then to re wire and and energize the signals.


----------



## Wood

Don, the journey never ends. The details just keep popping up. Lookin good.


----------



## Don F

The CNJ mast signal got its second eye this afternoon. It's been a long time since the first backing ring and shroud were installed. Today, everything clicked, and George was able to get assistance from Bernie Gavlick and his bucket truck. Now that both signals are complete, George is going to start on the operational phase of the project. One relay is missing, but we have a replacement. Bernie Gavlick, who is an electrician, will be supplying the wiring needed. Another society member and I went to Pittston, an few miles to the north, to retrieve a signal box last week. I cut 3 of the 4 bolts that anchor the box to the base, and scored the other bolt with a torch. We have to go back with a chordless sawzall to cut the feed wires that enter the box at the bottom through a 4 inch conduit. The signal box will be used to control the signal, and include text describing the various signal configurations and what each function signified






















































































































































































.


----------



## MichaelE

Cool. When does the power company come out for the wiring?


----------



## Don F

MichaelE said:


> Cool. When does the power company come out for the wiring?


We're still debating the power options. It can be operated with a battery, as the bulb is a 12 volt car bulb. We can also run 110V AC, and convert it to DC with a rectifier. The signal will only be used when there are events at the park.


----------



## Wood

Congrats on that job. The signal is real!! All the parts are in place. 

I would like to know the signal sequence for that tower. I am planning on towers for my layout and would like to get the sequence correct. If possible when you get it all written down would you post a link here? Thanks Don.


----------



## prrfan

Congratulations and thanks to you and your volunteer team for doing that. Great job!


----------



## Don F

Wood said:


> Congrats on that job. The signal is real!! All the parts are in place.
> I would like to know the signal sequence for that tower. I am planning on towers for my layout and would like to get the sequence correct. If possible when you get it all written down would you post a link here? Thanks Don.


Wood,
I am interested myself on the operation of the signal, and its electrical function. When I find out, I will certainly pass the info along. There is an HO model rr club in Bethlehem, The Keystone and Lehih Valley Model RR Club that has the identical signal on the layout. It is a spectacular layout depicting many of the areas around the Lehigh Valley and other surrounding areas. There is also a model of the Huber Breaker from here in Ashley. The club has a Facebook page and a web page.


----------



## Don F

prrfan said:


> Congratulations and thanks to you and your volunteer team for doing that. Great job!


Thanks, I'll pass on the kudos.


----------



## Wood

Don F said:


> Wood,
> I am interested myself on the operation of the signal, and its electrical function. When I find out, I will certainly pass the info along.



Below is a link to the CNJ signal towers. This was produced by the NJ chapter of NRHS. You might be able to identify your signal on this site. And/or contact the group and send them some pics.

http://www.jcrhs.org/cnjtowers.html


----------

